
Manic malware Mayhem spreads through GNU/Linux and FreeBSD web servers - lelf
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/07/18/malware_linux_freebsd_web_servers/
======
PhantomGremlin
Nobody has any comments?

Are we having server infection fatigue? Are these sort of occurrences just too
common for anyone to really care?

To me it's at least somewhat interesting, since in my ignorant opinion about
99% (statistic pulled out of thin air) of malware infects end-user systems,
not servers.

~~~
bincat
No, this is theregister link for:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8056070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8056070)
. So it's more likely repost fatigue.

This time the source of the problem is poorly written PHP code. It's still in
my list of tabs to finish reading.

